

Ask HN: Feedback on our API? - prateekdayal
http://developer.supportbee.com/

======
prateekdayal
SupportBee is a single page backbone.js app and as a result we have been
building out a robust API. We believe that a good API plays a major role in
developer adoption which ultimately leads to a more useful product. Therefore
we would love to get your feedback on our API.

We have built some small apps based on the API and webhooks. Checkout a
campfire notifier - <https://github.com/avinasha/marvin> and a sms notifier -
<https://github.com/nithyarajaram/SBTicketSms>. There is also a shopify plugin
in the works - <https://github.com/rajib/shopibee>

------
oinksoft
Just so you know, your menu covers the content when the window is not very
wide.

~~~
prateekdayal
Damn. Should have thought of that. We'll fix it. Thanks for letting us know

------
sgaither
i'm not sure if the audience is supposed to be clients or if it's supposed to
be informational to prospective devs, but it's not a very
welcoming/informational page to someone who isn't familiar with your service.

